# Liquid calcium chloride? Is it OK for brewing



## Mickcr250 (20/2/15)

I have decided to finally start adjusting my water for brewing and have been playing with the ezi water spread sheet and I thought I'd try my hand at it in my Russian imperial stout I'm brewing tonight. So I went to my brew shop and got some calcium sulphate and some calcium chloride as the spread sheet suggests about 5g of each for my recipe. Only problem is the calcium chloride is a liquid and after doing some research I think its for cheese making and I'm not sure how much to use or if I should use it at all I think its 33% after looking at a few cheesemaking sites should I just add 3 times the amount?


----------



## gone brewing (21/2/15)

33% should mean 33g per 100mL. So you need to measure out 15mL to have 5g of calcium chloride.

However, you say you _think_ it is 33%. You should double check this. It should be given clearly on the package it came in.


----------



## MHB (21/2/15)

[SIZE=medium]You can measure the CaCl2 content by checking the SG, either with an Hydrometer or gravimetrically.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]I keep a couple of volumetric flasks around the brewery, just by weighing a known volume i.e. 250 mL, if you found it weighed 333.5g you would know the SG was 1.334 and that it was 33%.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Well the table on page 8 of the attachment would be very helpful.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Mark[/SIZE]
View attachment CalciumChloridHandbook.pdf


----------



## Dunkelbrau (21/2/15)

Its probably better to have it in liquid since it absorbs moisture, that way you know you are adding the correct amount each time you use it.


----------



## Mickcr250 (21/2/15)

thanks for the info guys i gave it a miss last night and might try emailing country brewer to find out the concentrations, either that or just get some powdered stuff from craft brewer before my next brew


----------



## gone brewing (21/2/15)

Hey Mick

I see your problem. You got this stuff >>> http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/products/Calcium-Chloride-Solution-%252d-50ml.html

and it doesn't show the concentration, at least not on the front of the label.

Seems a bit pricey too. As you say, you might be better off getting the powdered form from Craftbrewer in future (for brewing).

The Craftbrewer powdered form says 77% on the label. That means it is calcium chloride dihydrate (CaCl2.2H2O). This is OK, it just means that 2 water molecules have bonded to the CaCl2 molecule, making it 23% water. That is normal for calcium chloride as the anhydrous form (that just means without water) naturally attracts water. That's why it is used for closet camels and the like.


----------



## fraser_john (21/2/15)

I know I am half pissed due to being at our club stand at GABF today, but I read this post and had to search for WTF a closet camel was


----------



## mabrungard (25/2/15)

There are food-grade calcium chloride solutions and they are OK for brewing. The next supporter's version of Bru'n Water already includes support for liquid calcium chloride solutions and also has a calculator so that you can mix up your own solution and determine its % strength by way of its specific gravity.

If the solution said it was 33%, then yes, you would add 3 times the mass to provide the same calcium and chloride of a mass of anhydrous calcium chloride.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/2/15)

Calcium chloride concrete additive water hardener and deicing and Moisture Absorber.
DampRid 3.4kg Moisture Absorber Economy Refill may have tiny amount of heavy metals but probably food grade
Heats up if mixed with water so have to be careful and add to water and keep sealed
What they sell for cheese and yogurt is so expensive and the amount used very unlikely the small amount of.contaminate would create any problems.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/2/15)

wynnum1 said:


> ... may have tiny amount of heavy metals but probably food grade ...


Yep, lost me there. 
I think I'd want a bit more assurance to warrant saving what is really just a few cents per brew.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/2/15)

PPM of lead if you live in Mt Isa probably have more in your blood .
Pool hardness increaser may be better option if you can put in pool or spa must be safe.


----------



## gone brewing (25/2/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Yep, lost me there.
> I think I'd want a bit more assurance to warrant saving what is really just a few cents per brew.


I agree. When the real stuff works out to 10c per batch why would you use anything dodgy.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/2/15)

Real stuff is the same with water added.


----------



## gone brewing (25/2/15)

wynnum1 said:


> Real stuff is the same with water added.


Thought that point was already made



gone brewing said:


> Hey Mick
> 
> I see your problem. You got this stuff >>> http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/products/Calcium-Chloride-Solution-%252d-50ml.html
> 
> ...


Or am I missing what you are trying to say


----------

